# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Pershkruani anetaret me nga nje foto #3

## Milkway

Roi me Apollyon tu shiku se si fluturon Tute  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

Messia tu desht me mbyt veten  :perqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

Drague ... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

Tu e prit rezultatin e votit "cifti i forumit 2009"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

Darius ti i dhen msim Ajnshtajnit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

Darius....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

me ngjan me njerin ketu kopjo qenka po spo ja them emrin se do filloj sheri me nusen pastaj

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Mergimtaret e forumit. :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Une,gloreta tetovarja,helen of troy,stern,izidora si dhe Bato ne krye.

----------


## stern

*
Vendi 1 - Albela
Vendi 2-Sueda
Vendi 3-Gloreta
Ju lumte Ju*

----------


## alem_de

Stern nach dem Landung.

----------


## toni007

oliinter

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*. .Sueda. .*

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*. .Gloreta. .*

----------


## alem_de

Black' swan:

----------


## The Clown

Brari ose Llapi.

----------


## The Clown

Helen of Troy

----------


## The Clown

alem de

----------


## The Clown

Izadora

----------


## The Clown

Mia mund te jete kshtu diqka

----------

